# salt tank pic 3/23



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

double vision


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

check out the background...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

these are shots of how my tank look now..taken a few months back..not sure if i posted them...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the right side of the tank..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Wow, those puffers are magnificent. When my sister's salt tank gets up and running I might just go out and get her some for a tank warming gift. Great pics.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Raf, your saltwater collection is coming along great!!! Your pics are making want to go salt


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Man I really wonna start a SW tank too..but damn soo complicated and expensive...but with all these beautiful fish I think its well worth it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice pack, Love the angel


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

good stuff, raf


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just curious: did you have any trouble introducing the puffers to each other?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Just curious: did you have any trouble introducing the puffers to each other?


none at all(knock on wood)..the stars and stripes has been there the longest of the bunch..when i firsted introduced the black and orange,he swam up to them to see if there were food..but from there i have not encountered any fighting of sort..in fact the black and orange colored dogface are shoaling together..were one goes the other follows..(orange follows the black around)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's making me jealous like usual


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love puffers and lions
and those angels aint bad at all either


----------

